# My Tern got Bit bad...



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My tern got seriously rocked!
I just sold a caribe because of the fighting...
Now I come home to this!

View attachment 51205


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

what are his chances of survival?
anything I should do?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

He should be fine. If you can put him in a quarantine tank with a higher temp and some salt.

I have seem P's recover from much worse.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

OUCH!!!!...that looks really bad...sorry for the injured fish man...hope he survive


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i had a rbp get attacked worse than that and he's fully recovered. one bite was so bad you could see into his little visceral area or chest cavity or the fish equivalent, whatever.  warmer water and some salt and plenty of food and he'll be okay in a few weeks. seperate him if at all possible to ensure he doesn't have to defend himself in a weakened state if it's not necessary. you can add him again after he heals most likely. the one i almost lost is back in action in my shoal throwing his little personality around (which probably got his ass kicked in the first place).


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

it'll recover fine (just check to see whether the bite out of the lower part of the body has actually gone through the to body cavity .... check to make sure that the anus is still there --- if not, not much chance of survival) --- pop it into a quarantine tank.

And looks like a red belly though, not a tern

carl


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a tern lophius. Either quarantine the fish in a hospital tank or at least put up a divider in the tank. Seperate that fish and give it a chance to heal.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn







hope he gets well bro, better pray


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Like everyone has posted put him in a tank on his own for a while an he should recover fine!! My spilo got on the wrong sid of the divid while i was at work, an my Rhom had a go, lets just say he looked real rough an he's still here LOL

Tom


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

lophius said:


> it'll recover fine (just check to see whether the bite out of the lower part of the body has actually gone through the to body cavity .... check to make sure that the anus is still there --- if not, not much chance of survival) --- pop it into a quarantine tank.
> 
> And looks like a red belly though, not a tern
> 
> ...


youre on crack its definately a tern carl...

make sure he can still sh*t cuz thats the only real probly that looks like might happen with that kind of damage


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn he got jacked the Fuk up. sorry to hear that


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow that,s a big bite , ill hope he make,s it


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That will heal quickly. I would say a week tops.Edit -- did not see bottom bite...ouch. you may want to get some advice from DonH on how best to treat that.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

it will heal, my small piraya got worse before.. just make sure you separate, and do extra water changes. salt + melafix works too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn that looks bad.







The top part would definately heal, but the area around the anal fin... depends on how bad and deep the injury is, it may grow back (with deformation) or caused problems internaly if vital organs or digestive system were harmed as well.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks bad, good luck! 
Think he will make it.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

like everyone said, warm water, salt and melafix and he should heal up fine... good luck!!!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

He is a SHE!! Eggs are all over the place...

I have moved her to a 20gal, covered in towels (to keep the heat in, and to keep it dark)
I have put in melafix.. damn stuff smells gooood... but smells like its homeopathic or something.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

heres sum help from expereince of my old tern that died a long time ago. but he was hurt much worth than that and he couldnt swim much at all but see if the fish has trouble swimming if he does try to find a way to keep him right side up with without swimming so he doesnt use his eneregy to swim but to heal my method was to use a stick (chopstick) and press him against the glass enought so that hes up right and i let him stand like that for hours and when i took oput the chopstick he was swimming again. and start recovering and then died from betrayl by my other 2 terns. hope it helps


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

f*cking ouch man....duct tape and neosporin stat!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

P-Power said:


> what are his chances of survival?
> anything I should do?


Hi P-Power,

I hope the best to your Pygo.

Anyway, from lover photo it can easily be seen that both the reproductive opening and intestinal openig have been seriously damaged, in fact they have been totally removed.

This is what makes be wonder how can it heal. We know that Piranhas can heal astonishingly well from bad damages. But to have a true regenerative ability is still another thing. Any organ totally lost cannot be re-synthesized.

You say you have seen eggs around. Well look at the lower picture. You can see too openings (red rings) at the front end of the damaged area. The upper one is the reproductive duct (and the lower one is the intestinal duct).

This is not to say your Piranha will not recover. But for sure it will not be the same again. It is very interesting to hear from your P frequently, so please keep us posted.

I have seen many Pygos that have been bitten so that the ventral fins are removed with quite a lot of flesh also. These fishes have healed. The flesh will grow back (with a slight deformation), BUT the fins will never be back again. But then again they are not vital. They help a little balancing the movement of the fish, but not a big deal.

By the way.

From the picture it is hard to say whether it is a Ternetzi or a Redbelly. The Ternetzi variant - name is used when Pygocentrus nattereri's reddish belly area lacks the red color and it is instead usually golden yellow. Also you might notice in Ternetzi's more common bigger lower jaw.

Regards,


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL omg sorry man, put salt in like everyone has told you














bye


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Poor guy


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yep your fish will see hem as a weak target.... i would move hem also


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

ouch shyzzer


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

thats gotta hurt


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

He will survive... I have had 2 reds get bitten even worse than that from my 9 inch tern. Whole anal fin was gone, and on the other one a big chunk was missing out of the side of him... now they are back to normal and swimming in my tank right now.
I did nothing i just let them take care of it them selves.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

poor bastard


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

waspride said:


> He should be fine. If you can put him in a quarantine tank with a higher temp and some salt.
> 
> I have seem P's recover from much worse.
> [snapback]913876[/snapback]​


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

This happened right after I removed a caribe. (less than 24hrs after - and they have been together for like 4+months)

BUT the caribe that I took out was the biggest p*ssy in the whole tank. He never chased anyone, and always hid behind the plants.. so I dunno

I have moved the tern here: (20 gallon)









I have added lots of MelaFix, and I think its working. Either that or piranhas heal faster than I thought.

Before: (last week)









After:









There was a piece of flesh that got mad fungus and fell off. You could see flesh and eggs and stuff.. it was really gross. But now its all smooth and it seems that there is a skin over it.

Should I feed her? I am worried that it will heal her bum closed.. is that possible?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have put a towel over it so that it keeps the heat in... (shitty heater)
and to keep it dark

should I allow for some light in as well?

btw... this is the first serious bite I have seen in my tank..
in fact, this is the first life threating thing I have seen (for the piranhas)


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW, sorry about your piranha.. Looks like she is healing well though. Hope you dont experience any internal problems in the future. Someone who you might want to talk to is







DonH. He has helped me a lot! I am surprised he has not posted here yet!


----------

